# forecast



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well the forecast looks like crap! Well only to us hard water folks I guesse. Next week in the 40's and the following week in the 50's with rain both weeks. Not good, not good at all at least it will get ride of some of the snow just hope the warm up moves through quickly and we can get back at it soon I will be hitting it hard this weekend.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

10 day in Cleveland is still very cold. http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/boatandbeach/tenday/44134?from=36hr_topnav_boat


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I checked for my area also. Not supposed to get over 33 through next wednesday.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Lots of mid to upper 40's with some rain in this Akron area 15 day forecast...

http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/ak...tner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipchg=1&metric=0


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hopefully some of the snow will melt off.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If I don't work this week.... I may try and get out to Buckeye...before the thall.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i know you cant bet on a weeks forecast but if you look at the port clinton 10 day things look good a couple days with Highs at 35 but lows in the teens to low 20s so should just melt some snow and i didnt see any rain i hope i can get up there end of next week/ next weekend to fish around catawba. hope the ice doesnt melt to much if any


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have seen very little proof that the weather predictions are reliable more than a few days into the future. Unless they are predicting severe cold. Then I WANT to believe them.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Do'nt forget we're in ohio where if you do'nt like the weather, wait 5 minutes and it'll change. I've seen the forecast changed 5 times in one day. It's still the middle of january.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

If I actually took the weather forecast to heart , I would not have not got out much. They call for 4 inches and we get 1 or 2 .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

will there be ice this sunday?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> will there be ice this sunday?


Nope, it'll all be gone! Wanna go to Palm Rd. and toss around the Spro Frog with me?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Die Ice Die!!! .....And Ohio is prone to warming trends in January since forever (1800's)...Im betting its going to get frigid again come early feb...But im hoping against hope that it stays above freezing from here on out...Sorry guys


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, im in, you gotta use the power pro dude


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have to agree with some of you guy's with all this equipment our weathermen have it's still a 50-50 shot for them...But as they say even a blind squirrel will find a nut one day..We shall see.......JIM....CL.....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard there is open water?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well dont belive all the weather reports and besides the night hours are longer the snow wiill melt on top then turn to thicker ice,


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope it stays going to be getting my flasher and shanty here very soon would kind of suck to get it then not be able to use them, I'm sure feb will allow us alot of hard water action though


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fishintechnician...As anyone will tell you we have had years when we got fishing ice for maybe a week or so and then it was gone for the year...That is the only trouble with buying ice fishing equipment ..you may get a chance to use it and you may not...I hope we get good ice so you did not invest your money for nothing..I can remember a few years ago I went to Minn. ice fished on thirty inches of ice ...came home and the next week end fished Mosquito on 7 in. next week it was gone for the year...This was in late January.....Keep your fingers crossed......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I won't be for nothing...I'll get to use it next year if nothing else we will see i think we will get some good cold weather in feb and march I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If we do get a warm up, it will only make the shoreline ice iffy. In case you dont remember, the ice on the shoreline gets weak first. How many times have people used boards or ladders to get on the GOOD ice. And also remember to use your spud bars this weekend. Should be a lot of water on the ice after 10 or 11 oclock daily. PS... not an advocate of using those to get on ice... but i have, personally.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Fishintechnician: You have doomed us all! Nothing will make ice disappear quicker than someone getting a new flasher, let alone a new flasher and a shanty! The year I got my flasher the ice melted and it was over a year later before I got to use it (my bday is 1/29).


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

swone said:


> Fishintechnician: You have doomed us all! Nothing will make ice disappear quicker than someone getting a new flasher, let alone a new flasher and a shanty! The year I got my flasher the ice melted and it was over a year later before I got to use it (my bday is 1/29).


Oh man don't tell me that!! I haven't got it yet but should be this weekend or next, if I have to I will freeze a stock tub and put the shanty and falsher to use that way!!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Whoa Two week looks like Summer is coming back soon. If it holds up, soooo long ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no rain in the immediate forecast and the lows will still touch freezing.... shouldnt hurt too much. hopefully it will just melt the snow. as much as all that snow hurt us before, it will help now, for a few days until it melts. whatever happens happens....we still have a long ways to go.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

I know one thing, it was perfect today, and like you said Hardwater, the next few will be sweet.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

just cecked the forecast and starting the 29 it gets back to 20' as the highs and single digit lows!!! Cant' wait and I htink most of the ice will still be around just have to add to it don't put the gear up yet boys


----------

